# Vise question



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

Hi folks,

I just finished building my first workbench (pics coming). I want to add a woodworker's vice, but have a few questions:

1) Which one of these do you recommend / think is better for general DIY, basic woodworking, good value, etc:

7corners medium duty:
http://www.7corners.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=448_451&products_id=45824

Harbor Freight:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94386

It seems I'd probably spend about the same money on either one, once shipping is factored in (since I can go to local HF and avoid shipping, using coupon to offset taxes and then some).

Also, I'd consider any other recommendations, but don't want to spend much more than I'm looking at here.

2) I can't decide where to mount a vise on the work bench. I was thinking either front of the bench on the left side, or on the right side of bench near the front. In any case, I will put some holes for bench dogs (obviously, in the front I'd run them along the depth of the table, but if I mount to the side I'd mount them along the width of the table). 

The table itself is 24" deep by 60" wide, so I would be able clamp (between vise dog and bench dog) much longer pieces lengthwise if I side mount, however, in that case I have less space to work with pieces I will be gripping on the side since the table is only 24" or so from the back wall. On the other hand, I'd have more versatility mounting the vise on the front of the table if I am just clamping in the jaws, but I have a shorter length I can use between dogs since the dog furthest back could only be around 2.5' from the dog on the vise.



Thanks in advance!

-Andrew


----------



## Scotsman (Jul 12, 2009)

They look much the same to me what's the specs say regards Alistair


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

These vices work best mounted at the end of the table. The central machinery one I think you will like the best, has a larger gripping surface. Sooner or later you will want a tail vice also at the other end of the bench. I use it more than the side vice. A pic is worth a 1000 words.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I have two quick release woodworking vices with 10 inch capacity. I intend to mount them at the front of my work bench , one near each end. This will allow me to clamp up a long board for planing or gluing.
Definitely, go with a vice that has quick release. It saves a lot of arm twisting.

Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the Central Forge (Harbor Freight) vise. Fit, finish, and value for the dollar is on part with the Pittsburg clamps HF sells. Which is to say that it isn't the most finely machined piece of iron I own, but it works exceedingly well. No problems at all with it. I do not use the included dog with it though. I have blocks on both jaws, the front jaw has 3/4" round dog holes.

I also have a Wilton 7" WW vise without the quick release. I would NOT recommend a non quick release vise... Unless you like winding vise screws all day long...


----------



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

Thanks guys, great advice (no pun intended) here as always. Sounds like HF / CM vise is a good buy. I'll swing by there and pick it up.

As for mounting, I think there's some confusion (on my part) regarding "front" and "side." Front is the long edge, (with the corresponding long back edge against the wall), while side is what some call "end," meaning the short side. Sounds like I want to mount my first vise on the "front" rather than the "side."

I also realized that because my table top overhangs on the front (but not on the side) I will probably need to mount a piece of wood where the vise goes so it has a flush surface for the mounting screws. Of course, I'll need to make a nice hole or 3 for the screw and such.

Another consideration - my bench top is 1/2" of MDF, below that is a 1.5" of plywood subtop, below that is 2x4. I suppose I might have to run the mounting screws into the end of the MDF if I want to have it flush to the top of the bench. Do you think 1/2" MDF will support that? I'd rather mount into the end of the plywood, but not sure how far down those mounting holes are.

-Andrew


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

adauria said:


> Another consideration - my bench top is 1/2" of MDF, below that is a 1.5" of plywood subtop, below that is 2x4. I suppose I might have to run the mounting screws into the end of the MDF if I want to have it flush to the top of the bench. Do you think 1/2" MDF will support that? I'd rather mount into the end of the plywood, but not sure how far down those mounting holes are.
> 
> -Andrew


Attached is a photo of my workbench with the Harbor Freight vise. It works well for me. 
I have always mounted my vise on the front of my workbench on the extreme left end. I am right handed and all of my cutting, chiseling and planing is in a right to left motion as all righthanders do. If you are a lefty, mount it on the right end of the front of the workbench. 

As to whether the MDF will support the vise and vise activity.....I seriously doubt it. Your easiest way out might be to add a 3/4" layer of plywood on top of the MDF.


----------



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

Good pic Tony, very helpful!

Does the vise have mounting holes in the top 1/2"? If not, I would be mounting into ply or solid wood. It's only the top 1/2" of the tabletop that is MDF.

-Andrew


----------



## nelcatjar (May 15, 2009)

There was another vise thread on this forum where someone did not like the Harbor Freight quick release vise. 
I had a different type of quick release vice from Harbor Freight and the quick release broke on me. So I don't trust that type of vice from them.


----------



## nelcatjar (May 15, 2009)

I just bought this vice, but have not mounted it on my workbench yet.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product.asp...&FamilyID=4939


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Andrew*

If you look closely you can see 4 bolt holes recesses in the top of the workbench. The bench top is 2 layers of 3/4" plywood and I dont remember if I had to shim any. I wont be hone forn at least 2 weeks so there is no way for me to check it. You will just have to make your mounting holes and see what you have to do to level it with the bench top. I always try to make the vise about 1/8" to 1/4" below the surface of the workbench so if a slide something across the workbench top it wont catch on the vise.


----------



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

Ah, so the holes mount front the top! OK, I think I can work with that as under the 1/2" MDF I have 1.5" of plywood. If I recess the screws deeper than 1/2" I should avoid any strength problems with the MDF top.

I'm talking my 20% off HF coupon and heading over there today to see if I can find it. That other one looks great, but I just don't want to spend too much at this point. The HF one should come to $48 plus tax after discount, so the risk is low and their return policy is good.

-Andrew


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, I have no idea where you are, but in the off chance you are in the Houston metro area, the Pasadena TX store (on Spencer Parkway @ Red Bluff) had a stack of about 4 of them when I went by there a couple of hours ago...


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Dean:

That is a great looking work bench. Did you design/build it yourself, or did it come as a kit?

Gerry


----------



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

[quote

2) I can't decide where to mount a vise on the work bench. I was thinking either front of the bench on the left side, or on the right side of bench near the front. In any case, 
Thanks in advance!
quote]

As far as location, if you are right handed, you want to mount the vise on the left. If you are left handed, you want to mount the vise on the right. This is applies no matter if the vise is mounted on the front or side of the bench.


----------



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

Thanks again guys. 

I ended up buying the HF vise on Friday (with 20% off it was only $48). It was the last one in the store, the box was beat to hell, but it looked OK.

I started planning to mount it on the front of my workbench when I ran into a problem. The clearance between the top of the vice and the mounting plate (and screws, bars, etc) that go under the vice is only about 2.5" or so. Presumably, I'd have to notch the front of my work bench to make room for this stuff to go underneath the bench top. The problem is that my benchtop is 2" thick, with a 2x4 stretcher below the top supporting it. So if I were to mount the vise just below to the top of the bench, I'd have to notch perhaps 3" out of the 3.5" of the width of the supporting 2x4. That would only leave that stretcher at 1/2" thick at that point. Doesn't sound like a good idea. 

I ended up returning the vise. Now I'm not sure if/how I am ever going to mount a woodworker's vise to my workbench. I guess it would be possible IF that clearance between the top of the vice and the place where I would need to notch were bigger... like say 3.5-4" or more.

I've also seen some of these "make your own vice" kits that come with screws and things. Maybe I'll need to go that route, though they seem kind of pricey for where I'm at with woodworking now. I suppose with those kits I could custom fit it to my workbench.

Any other ideas or thoughts here? I can probably live without a vice for a while, but it would sure me nice to have one when I can get one.

Thanks again.

-Andrew


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Andrew.

2 to 3" is the norm for that type of Woodworking vise depth wise. The two most common setup I see with these is with a 2" thick top, mounted straight up, or with a spacer block. Your addition of the 2x4 is curious as I am not sure why you are supporting it in that manner. Do you have a photo you can post so I can get a better idea how your bench is built? It might be that your particular bench isn't well suited to a woodworking type vise.

I suspect it's somewhat similar to my original bench... I did hog out 1.75" from the 2x4 stretcher in the front, and figure that is fine, but leaving only 1/2" is a bit too far...










Take a look at the building a workbench video from Fine Woodworking's Getting Started in Woodworking Season 2. http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/getting-started/season-two.asp
(The last two in the list.)


----------



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

Here's a pic of my bench, to give you an idea of what I'm talking about.










-Andrew


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

Before you mess up that pretty bench by working on it, I think we should all come over for a buffet of pizza & beer. We have to keep an eye on Jenny though, she likes to dance on new workbenches.........


----------



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

Funny Jim! Sounds like a plan, though, if you're in the Raleigh NC area!

Believe me, I almost (almost, mind you) didn't want to work on it because it looked so nice and shiny. Of course, I already made a nice nick in the top when my cordless drill fell over. Now I can get to working on it.

-Andrew


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

If you're right handed, mount the vise on the left side of the long edge where you will be standing. I see your dilemma in mounting the vise. When I built mine, I left an overhang for the vise. The picture below is before I mounted it.


----------

